# Woodimals Patterns



## Vance100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy different Woodimals patterns? I have the book, but was looking for a Boston Terrier which isn't in the book.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Is this the book you are talking about?

http://www.amazon.com/Woodimals-Creative-Puzzles-ScrollSaw-Woodworking/dp/156523748X


----------



## Vance100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes. It mentions a website that is no longer active.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry cant help you, but I had to open this one because I didn't know what a "Woodimal" was.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

Jim Sweet retired and someone was selling the patterns but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I found this link but it might be old:

http://www.foxchapelpublishing.com/scroll-saw/woodimals?dir=desc&order=publish


----------

